# OMG!!! I gained 12 pounds and im only 12 weeks.



## so_grateful

ok so today I went for 12wk check up and I gained 12 pounds since my last visit. in usually very active and healthy but since about 8 weeks I couldn't really work out cause I've been really tired and nauseous. my midwife told me as soon as i feel better that I should get back in the gym and start eating healthy....its just that the only thing that tastes good right now are carbs.:shrug: lol!! but on another note, my midwife used the doppler to listen to the heartbeat and we heard it so I am very grateful, this is my second time hearing it. it took her a while to find it, but she did!! :) has anyone else gained a lot of weight in the first trimester and if so what steps are you taking to get back on track??


----------



## JaniceT

Hey, me too :) I pug on about the same amount during 1st Tri. My doc said not to worry because most of it was water retention (he tapped my belly like a watermelon). I wasn't allowed to do any exercises for most part of 1st and 2nd Tri due to a low lying placenta. Am still always 3 KG over what websites say I should be but it is not a problem. Doc confirmed it's within normal range and I don't look like a beached whale anyways :) am now putting on 15 KG and counting, at 27 weeks.


----------



## after autumn

i gained 15 lbs in first.. me and carbs are in a love/hate relationship..my DR gave me a hard time about it and now that im in 3rd trimester he still does ..i love food that taste good..i gave myself a hard time about it but you know im gunna have a nice healthy baby and have plenty of time to work it off!..so dont give yourself a hard time about it plus sometimes symptoms come and go like instead of having morning sickness i was in extreme pain if i didnt eat even if i just ate about an hour before..


----------



## so_grateful

awwwww thanx for the replies ladies. my doc wasn't too hard on me but I woulds like you try to incorporate more healthy foods instead of just carbs...:) lol!! but im having some serious food aversions. but I'm still happy that my little one is healthy and has a strong heartbeat!! im so excited for you ladies!! 27 weeks seems so far away, but I'm patient ....happy to be going into my second trimester.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

When I went for my booking in appointment at 10 weeks she weighed me there and I weighed in at 8st 8lbs

Pre-pregnancy I was 8st! So I had put 8lbs on!

The MW called me a little fatty :dohh: and said don't worry about it you might be one of them who carries alot of water but has a small baby


----------



## MummyToAmberx

over 1st at booking in.

just take it as it comes, not always because what you eat theres loads of factors in it.


----------



## Chocciebutton

When I had my last son who is now nearly 6, I put on a total of just over 3 stone!!!!!!
I had him 3 weeks early and weighing 10LB....... I never lost all the weight....I did after I had my first son who is now nearly 15. I have gone up 2 bra sizes alredy and am starting to fill out and I am only 8 weeks!!!! dreading losing the weight after this one.......funny thing is though I have been very lucky not to ever have any stretch marks!!! I dont know if it has helped by me using the body shops cocoa butter body cream each time right from the start?! I reckon a lot of it might be fluid.....it was in my case, I find walking is the beast and gentlest form of excercise during early pregnancy


----------



## blue32

I put on a lot in my first tri and then slowed down over the next. I was above the suggested gain until about 15 weeks. Now, I'm about a pound under at almost 33 weeks. However, I'm diabetic and have had to be on a healthy diet the entire time (I probably ate the healthiest during first tri). I have several friends in RL who are pregnant and we are all completely different in how we are gaining weight.


----------



## Deutschette

Doesn't sound too off from me - I'm 21 weeks and have gained 21-22 pounds.


----------



## Macmad

I too put on about 12 pounds in first trimester. But in the last 7 weeks I've only gained 4 pounds, so weight gained has slowed down. I was swimming and walking on the treadmill in the gym but since diagonised with a low lying placenta, not allowed to exercise for now :-( x


----------



## Kitten

First time round I lost weight in the first tri, then gained 7lbs from weeks 13-17. After that I kept piling it on and by the time I gave birth I had gained over 3 stone. Had a 6lb 14oz baby and barely any amniotic fluid but I was all bump, very bizarre. Lost it all within about 5months though so not a massive deal.

This time I've gained 7lbs in 5 weeks, I'm only 10 weeks now so completely different to last time, but I'm a carbaholic this time. I can't get enough of chips, bread, crisps, cake, chocolate.


----------



## DolceBella

I'm wondering if I'll gain more weight this time too, or if I'm just super bloated. Last time, I had only gained 7lbs by 20 weeks. This time, I'm not even 9 weeks and already gained 3 lbs!!:dohh:


----------

